
My instant review of Twitter's new business plan - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/25/myInstantReviewOfTwittersN.html
======
mustpax
Twitter is clearly not going to ask for a cut of ads not displayed on Twitter
proper. To claim otherwise is a disingenuous scare tactic.

Fred Wilson's responds to the same effect in the comment thread as well:

 _the whole "we reserve the right to request a share of ad revenue" is
designed to prevent people from going around the new rules. the rules
themselves are pretty clear "only twitter can put promoted tweets in search
results and timelines"_

Seriously, I can't remember the last time I read a scripting.com post on HN
that wasn't useless. I especially like the part in this post where Dave Winer
plugs his invention of RSS for the millionth time, and states that Feedburner
should have given him some money for monetizing RSS.

~~~
tptacek
And exactly what would they have done with a percentage of Feedburner's
revenue anyways? Endowed the RSS Foundation? It's a spec, not a business.

------
Tichy
The question is, where to move next? Google Buzz?

There is identi.ca/status.net, but I think there were some issues. It should
have synced with Twitter more (let me read my Twitter followers).

Personally I am still hoping for a world where everybody can host and own
their own stuff, even if it seems unlikely at the moment.

~~~
masomenos
Have been wondering the same thing myself, and opened up an identi.ca account
to see what it's like. Nobody I know uses it yet but there are a good number
of Free Software and Android oriented users.

------
tumult
If your product changes from a tool to an avenue for consumption, the users
who gave it life will leave for another. This has happened so many times, you
would think it would be written down in a playbook or engraved on plaques at
businesses.

------
robryan
It seems Dave wants Twitter to go out of business, sure it's not the perfect
open platform but with 200 employees and costly infrastructure to run they
can't really afford to give others the opportunity to one up their revenue
model with very little outlay themselves.

------
petercooper
Ooh - notice that Dave has switched from a fluid width layout to a fixed width
one in the last couple of days? That's an interesting move. My instant review
is that the fluid width layout was better ;-)

~~~
cromulent
For the iPad:

[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/23/makingStoriesBea...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/23/makingStoriesBeautifulDay2.html)

~~~
petercooper
That's interesting, but I use the iPad a lot too and the fluid layout worked
fine on it too, since it just spans to the max width.

Maybe he was trying to focus on portrait and fit into 768 pixels without the
iPad kicking in its portrait scaling, but there are other ways of doing that
that don't mean you have to squash your site into 768 pixels width and annoy
desktop users.

